# Engine Power is Reduced on 2018 Chevy Cruze 1.4L Turbo



## TIM H IN FLORIDA (Aug 13, 2020)

I have 91,000 miles on my 2018 Chevy Cruze 1.4L Turbo, it just popped a soft code last week and went out. It has come back AGAIN. I went to GMPARTSDIRECT.COM and looked at three sensors, and some appear to be the same. I haven't put the scanner on it just yet to narrow it down, but I am sure it is one of these M A P sensor PT# 55573249, MAP sensor PT# 12681993, Boost sensor PT# 55569992. Anyone else having these problems?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Nope. Map sensors failures are rare. Don't think I've done a single one on an LE2..

What's the code?


----------



## TIM H IN FLORIDA (Aug 13, 2020)

So I pulled the following codes P0299 mass air flow sensor, P1101, P0171 and replaced the Mass Air Flow sensor. I cleared the codes with the scanner and after 5 minutes of driving, it came back on. I have replaced the Air Filter and i guess I need to pull codes again to see what it says???


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

This is why you shouldn't shotgun things.

An improperly installed or damaged air filter can set many of these codes, a popped off charge pipe, a clogged PCV orifice, there may be updated ECM calibration.


----------



## TIM H IN FLORIDA (Aug 13, 2020)

I had to start somewhere, and the air filter had been on there since 40K miles. Was not really bad, but had some sand and dust in the box.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

I know what you're saying, but You don't need to start by replacing parts without testing. I already had told you MAP sensors rarely fail, and if you had provided codes, I could have told you the MAF was also not the likely concern.


----------



## TIM H IN FLORIDA (Aug 13, 2020)

Gotcha, what do you suggest? I will pull more codes later and see if they are the same or different. I will take the charge pipe and air flow pipe and give them all a good cleaning


----------



## TIM H IN FLORIDA (Aug 13, 2020)

9 0 4 8 6 0 7 3 4 0 if you have more to add


----------



## TIM H IN FLORIDA (Aug 13, 2020)

Today I still have the CHECK ENGINE light illuminated and I have noticed a heavy fluctuation in my battery charging voltage.... This may be the source of all my problems. It goes from 14.2 volts down to 12.4 pretty quick


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Map sensors rarely fail. 

Maf sensors fail all the time.


----------



## TIM H IN FLORIDA (Aug 13, 2020)

So I still have the CHECK ENGINE illuminated. I hit the ONSTAR button and asked for a DIAGNOSTICS CHECK which took them 30 seconds to check as I was driving and they gave me three codes they were seeing. P1101, P0101 & P0172 with Air Induction system problem and exhaust problem


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

All of those codes can be caused by a clogged PCV orifice. If you're gonna diag this yourself, the next step is to get a manometer, or a vacuum gauge that displays inches H2O. 

Take the dipstick out, install manometer or vac gauge tube to dipstick opening, start engine you should read somewhere around 3-5"H2O of vacuum. If you show pressure or zero vacuum, you've got a clogged PCV system


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

You can find manometers for like $15 on Amazon. A shop that works on motorcycles might help you out quickly.

You could have a missing/damaged charge pipe oring, or any other small leak in the charge air system.


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

TIM H IN FLORIDA said:


> So I still have the CHECK ENGINE illuminated. I hit the ONSTAR button and asked for a DIAGNOSTICS CHECK which took them 30 seconds to check as I was driving and they gave me three codes they were seeing. P1101, P0101 & P0172 with Air Induction system problem and exhaust problem


From my limited experience with this code. Your piston rings are gone. Need a new engine.


----------



## TIM H IN FLORIDA (Aug 13, 2020)

Final update. I first changed the Mass Air Flow sensor and got rid of the P0299 code, and still had the check engine light. I bought a can of MASS AIR FLOW cleaner from AUTOZONE and as I order a MAP sensor. when the MAP sensor came in, I changed it and took the charging tube off and cleaned the air filter box out really good, new air filter, MAF cleaned the charging tube and sprayed the Intake entry with the MAF cleaner. drove it 30 miles and all the codes went away and no check engine light. so for less than $160 it was out of limp mode and no check engine light.. i hope this helps you should you get these codes P0101, P1101, P0172, P0299


----------



## CrimsonRain (Oct 4, 2016)

TIM H IN FLORIDA said:


> So I pulled the following codes P0299 mass air flow sensor, P1101, P0171 and replaced the Mass Air Flow sensor. I cleared the codes with the scanner and after 5 minutes of driving, it came back on. I have replaced the Air Filter and i guess I need to pull codes again to see what it says???


Did you replace the air filter or upgrade it? I have run into the same problems and I think they were caused by my CAI I installed because I LOVE hearing the turbo do its thing. After installed car was fine for months- better than fine. But then I had this error message saying "Engine Power Loss" and it started running like only a single cylinder was firing. It was horrible. Apparently my new CAI through both my MAF (mass are flow) and MAP (manifold absolute pressure) sensors off. The Chevy Cruze with the LE2 1.4 turbo engine has both of these sensors. I have replaced the MAF and cleaned the MAP and though the engine light is still on it has run without the "Engine Power Loss" alert for a week now. I think maybe I need an engine tune for the new air filter though of course when I bought it said nothing of the sort.


----------

